# How do you say Cynotilapia afra ?



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, before I start calling around to see if anyone has any, can someone tell me how you pronounce Cynotilapia afra?? I really don't want to say it wrong and make a fool of myself :lol: 
Thanks!


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Sin-o-til-ap-ia af-ra


----------



## Camaro4Me (Mar 27, 2009)

If you look at the info panel on the left for any of the fish in the profile section, you'll see a pronunciation guide for each name :wink:


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

:lol: I am clueless in the info part. Its all gibberish to me! Spelling it out how it sounds works better. Like Um-Boo-Nah I used to say Mum-na until someone corrected me. Felt silly


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

One way to pronounce Latin names is to pronounce each syllable individually. That will often get you in the right direction.

sigh no te la pee ah

For afra, pronounce it like Africa, minus the ick sound.


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

> sigh no te la pee ah


OK, using that pronounce thing this is what I came up with too.

The Afra is "afea" right?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

A as in apple Fruh. Like I was saying. Africa minus the ic.


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks! I missed the R in there huh? Now I wont feel silly when I call the guy tomorrow. Lets hope he has a male


----------

